# Urban Decay Ammo Palette Dupe?



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

Now its unfortunate to say, that I don't actually own either of these palette's anymore... I wasn't overally keen on either one anyways but I feel like Fearne Cotton's 'Made you look, Made you stare' Palette... looks so much like the Ammo Palette by UD, if not almost identical with the colours.

  	Then again, most of Fearne's range seems to be inspired alot by Urban Decay, I still own her brushes however they were pretty crappy quality, the brushes themselves were amazing-apart from the angle brush but fell apart within the few months!

  	And as far as I can remember the Dupe palette were quite pigmented but were a tad chalky with the purple and black giving off alot of fallout and wore away pretty easily.
  	P.S, I would like to say that none of these photos are mine, I did take them from google, just to show you guys... so if these photos are yours please let me know and I apologise if these two pictures are yours.
  	Also you own either or BOTH of these palettes, have you got any swatches to show everyone else and what do you think?


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 11, 2011)

I do not own the Fearne palette, but looking at the pictures, I can see a few that might match.

  	I wasn't wowed much by the Ammo palette either. I only used one or two of the colors in it, and ended up giving it to my sister, who made use of all of them. To be honest, I don't really go for any of the UD palettes, except Naked, because I reach for neutrals more often than not. I did notice fallout in the Ammo palette, and a little in the Naked one, but not enough to annoy me.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 12, 2011)

Same.
  	I got bored with both aswell to be honest and the Fearne Dupe- to be honest, isnt that impressive either.
  	She also had some brushes aswell and they were good until they fell apart- so I pretty much steer clear from her range now


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think her line is available in the U.S...I Googled it, and the only things I'd get the most use out of would be the nail polishes. The packaging is adorable though.


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats a shame that its not available in the US for you guys 
  	I do admit that the packaging itself is adoralbe


----------

